# bottle thief charged



## BRIAN S. (Dec 11, 2009)

*Bottle Thief Charged *
*Gigs up for theft of rare western flask*
 When a rare Ferguson Whiskey flask was stolen last April at the Golden Gate Historical Bottle Society show at the Solano County Fairgrounds in Vallejo, collectors were left frustrated and dismayed. American Bottle Auctions had brought many of their rarest and most desirable bottles coming up for their spring auction for public display and soon after set-up, a rare coffin flask was missing. Collectors and dealers alike were left feeling that even a bottle show was now unsafe to present items for sale and for auction. That a person could just walk into a bottle show and steal something right off the table of unsuspecting victims left both the organizers of the show and participants with a feeling of dread. 
 Soon after the show, the same bottle (valued between $1,500-$2,000), right down to three very distinctive bubbles appeared on Ebay, a well-known international auction site. It wasnâ€™t long before various people began calling American Bottle Auctions informing them of a very similar bottle to the one stolen in Vallejo being sold on Ebay. After contacting authorities in the Vallejo police department, the seller of the flask was contacted and within months police had a suspect. His picture was available online and soon his address and a profile of this would be thief became readily available and the Vallejo District Attorneyâ€™s office had a case. 

 After being interviewed and denying heâ€™d taken anything, a Mr. Paul Wisnyi was under investigation and before police could make an arrest, Mr. Wisnyi disappeared. Not long after, police issued an arrest warrant and Wisnyi was captured, now awaiting an appearance before the Vallejo County judges.The theft at bottle shows is not a new thing; bottles have been missing from shows for years. A couple years ago at a show in Lodi, American Bottle Auctions lost a rare M.R. Sacramento soda bottle, which was never recovered. This time was different as a number of individuals came forward and helped the police in uncovering evidence that helped them find the right person. According to the Vallejo police, they are not sure what consequences will occur regarding the thief but at least heâ€™s been given a stern warning and hopefully this arrest will make other thieves think twice before taking other peopleâ€™s property.​This last weekend at the Auburn Bottle Show, a number of bottles were missing from tables so its apparent Wisnyi has company. When presenting bottles at a show, make sure you keep an eye on your bottles at all times. We even set up a camera connected to a computer that records any movement at our table. This was most likely enough to fend off any would be thieves and it might be something to think about. Needless to say, we didnâ€™t lose a thing at Auburn. Cameras are available at any Radio Shack and for $30 you can plant it on your table with a sign that reads, â€œYou are on camera.â€ We can all get rid of this distracting and selfish behavior by simply paying more attention to our tables and looking out for our neighborâ€™s table. All it takes is a little extra precaution. ​


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 11, 2009)

putting it on Fleabay, what a dumb ass...

 The table camera/warning stuff seems like a bad idea to me, goes against the whole friendly bottle show atmosphere. If i saw something like that on someones table I would walk right past it and not even look at thier stuff , as bad as putting a sign that says serious buyers only. Just watch your stuff , its not that difficult.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2009)

> According to the Vallejo police, they are not sure what consequences will occur regarding the thief but at least heâ€™s been given a stern warning and hopefully this arrest will make other thieves think twice before taking other peopleâ€™s property.


 
 The thief should be out on bail, or in the hoosgow. Felony theft, or receiving stolen property, at least,. should be appropriately charged and adjudicated. Why is VPD unsure about this?


----------



## BittersMax (Dec 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> putting it on Fleabay, what a dumb ass...
> 
> The table camera/warning stuff seems like a bad idea to me, goes against the whole friendly bottle show atmosphere. If i saw something like that on someones table I would walk right past it and not even look at thier stuff , as bad as putting a sign that says serious buyers only. Just watch your stuff , its not that difficult.


 Surveillance cameras are a great idea if you ask me. The problem has become so bad here on the West Coast it's an epidemic, something needs to be done. The business as usual mentality from many dealers in regard to being ripped off is getting old. Wake up here folks because next it may be your home being robbed by these guys. So is the answer then to never leave home just so you can watch your stuff, I think not. There's nothing "friendly" about a bottle shows  "atmosphere"  when you have dealers being constantly robbed of their merchandise. Just watching your stuff and closing your eyes to the problem does NOTHING to stop a thief.[/align]www.oldwestbottles.com[/align]


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds very sad out there. I'm sorry for you all.
 If conditions were that bad here in the east i wouldnt even go to bottle shows.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 12, 2009)

One of the things I remember from my first time at the Baltimore show was how almost all of the sellers encouraged me to take any bottle I was interested in outside to look at it in better light.  I hate to think of that trusting attitude changing.   However, I have to admit having heard about all of these thefts, I will be pretty cautious about someone I don't know taking one of my bottles away from the table.  They're not high dollar bottles, but they're mine and I don't want to give them away for free!  One good thing after you have been around for a few years is that you recognize people and they know you.....and the people that I do know are great and fair and honest!


----------



## jane8851 (Dec 12, 2009)

Perhaps this fellow has a history? From 2006, if it's the same guy.
http://alamedasun.com/index.php?Itemid=29&id=47&option=com_content&task=view


----------



## jane8851 (Dec 12, 2009)

Whoops, there's another thread with this info already posted.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Jane,

 Great detective work! Vallejo PD needs you on the force. Way to research!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2009)

> Whoops, there's another thread with this info already posted.Â


 
 Hey Jane, 

 I see what you mean. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/VALLEJO-BOTTLE-SHOW-THIEF-IDENTIFIED/m-222069/tm.htm

 This guy's mugshot should be handed out at Western Bottle Shows to dealers.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 12, 2009)

If any of the stolen merchandise is an indication, we are looking for one suspect, or maybe a pair who are related. The same sorts of bottles, small inks, pharmacies,and other easy to grab items are what's being taken. It is not enough to simply watch your table, these folks are quick. We must catch them in the act and then hold them for the authorities, with force if necessary. Several of us a sick and tired of this nonsense and will not stand for it to continue.

 Jane, most of us a more than willing to let folks take bottles outside to look them over in sunlight, if we are familiar with that collector. Strangers, no. Our shows are still great fun and huge social events. Visiting with friends is a big part of every show, as is shopping for items for yourself and to sell. For those reasons, many of us have no qualms with leaving the tables unattended at times. Until recent years, it was completely safe to walk away from the sales table, but it's unfortunate that now when you do so you are taking a calculated risk. Not a good situation, and one that needs to be rectified.


----------



## glass man (Dec 12, 2009)

I GET SORTA WORRIED WHEN I SET UP ON THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW. USUALLY STARTS AT 3PM AND LASTS TILL 8PM. I LEAVE BEFORE IT IS OVER LEAVING MY WARES UNATTENDED. ALSO I DON'T ALWAYS GET BACK TO THE SHOW WHEN IT HAS STARTED THE NEXT DAY. SO FAR NOTHING STOLEN! EVEN WHEN AT MY TABLE I WORRY ABOUT SMALL ITEMS LIKE MARBLE,SMALL BOTTLES ETC. I DID HAVE A FRIEND THAT HAD A TOP TO A AYER'S HAIR VIGOR STOLEN,WHICH MAKES A FAIR DEFFERENCE IN WHAT THE BOTTLE IS WORTH. SAD! THANKFULLY,I SAT UP TO SOME ONE I KNOW WELL AND WE WATCH EACH OTHERS TABLE,PLUS NINA AND I GO TOGETHER SO ONE OR THE OTHER IS ALWAYS AT THE TABLE,BUT WHEN DEALING WITH A CUSTOMER IT IS EASY TO GET DISTRACTED. SAD TIMES!


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 13, 2009)

Dealer down here has an Ayers in a deep Teal.  We eyeball it every time we see his setup along with a Savannah druggist bottle he has.


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 13, 2009)

Ron Rainka had a rare ink stolen off his table at Keene this year.  Well publicized and, AFAIK, not yet recovered.   I think it was a Snow St. Louis umbrella in good color, but don't quote me.

 Things ARE that bad in the east...

 Jim G


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 13, 2009)

One or two bottles are sad but not an epidemic. I guess if you are really concerned you can just bring a glass case and only take out bottles to show on request ... or just sell on fleabay. Just keep in mind all buyers are not criminals and they dont like to be treated that way.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 13, 2009)

Hell, we're on camera everywhere we go, so what's the biggie with being under surveilliance at a show?  I got not a thing to hide.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 13, 2009)

If you want to have a camera watching you table I dont have a problem with that. Putting a sign out saying 'YOU ARE BEING WATCHED, DONT STEAL ANYTHING' or the likes, I think is rude and would drive me away as an honest customer.


----------



## T D (Dec 13, 2009)

> putting it on Fleabay, what a dumb ass...


 



 Sorry to go off task a bit, but gotta tell a quick story about a dumbass on ebay.  My daughter and several others had Ipods stolen from an apartment at college last year.  She and a friend got on ebay a few days later and searched by their college town and Ipods.  They found the same items for sell (even hers that was inscribed with her name) by a guy.  My daughter looked at the ebay name, then got her University directory, found a name that was very similar to the ebay name and finally found his facebook page.  DA had pictures of his bed in his room, with sheets on it that were the same background that the Ipod picture for ebay was taken on.  Guy was arrested the next day...the cops were disappointed that my daughter is majoring in history rather that criminal justice.  Just when you thought people couldn't get any dumber...


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 13, 2009)

good detective work


----------

